# oh man.... sighhh... topping up?



## jrupjr (Jan 7, 2013)

been reading as much as i can. Have my second batch going. Winexpert World Vineyard Malbec. 

EVerything I have read is to do what the directions say. 

Also, everything I have read say TOP up after secondary fermentation (i think).

Well, these directions say DO NOT TOP UP at this stage. This space is required for stirring and additions during stabilizing (step 3). Attach airlock and bung to carboy and leave fermenting for 10 days.

Why is this? I thought oxygen is bad during secondary?


----------



## frosti (Jan 7, 2013)

Kits...because they will have u add stabalizers and clearing agents...plus degassing. You'll need the space.

As long as u have an air lock on and ageing for months prior to these pack adds ur fine. Best thing with a kit espically if its your first few...follow the directions.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not a big deal, just remove some when you go to degas and/or fine. Save it in another smaller bottle and add it back when your done.


----------

